

Why 37 Signals is Encouraging A Different Kind of Silicon Valley - dkokelley
http://serialtechnopreneur.blogspot.com/2008/04/why-37-signals-is-encouraging-different.html

======
ejs
Or maybe its because of things like this:
<http://www.census.gov/epcd/www/smallbus.html>

Firms (total: 5,697,759) with:

Less than $100 thousand 1,291,552

...

$2.5 billion or more 891

So you should shoot to be in the 891/5,697,759 (0.016 %) instead of the
1,291,552/5,697,759 (22.7%)?

Maybe they are just promoting a more realistic and likely path to success...?

~~~
dkokelley
They may be promoting a more likely path to success, and I'm not saying that
they aren't. I just think that the point that they stand to benefit from more
smaller companies should be brought up.

